# 2012 ROCKY MOUNTAIN RAFT SALE



## Riverboat Works (Apr 15, 2009)

2012 RMR's on sale at 20% off. These boats have never been demoed and have no blemishes (NEW)! Comes with 5 year manufacturer warranty. Call for availability. Put raft into a frame package to get 15% off frame & accessories. Riverboat Works 719 539 9323


----------

